# Extreme Peptides



## big60235 (Jan 31, 2011)

Everyone needs to check out the Extreme Peptides site before the end of the day. They have unbeatable prices to start and then to make it even better they are having a buy 1 get 1 free sale. Hopefully you are all able to take avantage of this sale before it over.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 31, 2011)

What's the web address can't find it?


----------



## GMO (Jan 31, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> What's the web address can't find it?



http://extremepeptide.com/

They do have great prices and good communication.  I had my e-mail answered on a Sunday.  Very rare for most businesses.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks i got it


----------



## Gawd (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope some of you managed to get in on the sale.  
But even without the BOGO offer, the prices are very good.  

Post up with your experiences once you receive your products.


----------

